# Scared of screwing up everytime



## strzz (Jul 4, 2013)

So i just started a job as a DJ at a karaoke bar. Yesterday was my last training day and today im alone, without supervision from another DJ. 
Im not really the type of a guy that gives a ***** about others... (i was before)
So, the point is -> even if i do well today, no screw ups or whatever the next time i have to go to work i'll be a little bit scared, i mean this is probably every time (i havent worked before) 

before i leave (scared) -> i go to work -> working (im okay) ---- repeat 

Will this go away?
The problem is that this feeling im having is making me not wanting to work...


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Hey*

What do you do there?


----------



## strzz (Jul 4, 2013)

I play music... im not the type of DJ that does mixes and stuff like that 
Just play music clips and karaoke.


----------



## strzz (Jul 4, 2013)

So... im going to work in a bit... 
Im currently kinda shaking, fck i hate this feeling so much.
Anyway i hope i'll do well, can't wait to get there so this feeling can go the hell away :[


----------



## e200e (Mar 31, 2013)

I always used to go into panic a little before work. I just try to keep my mind off work before work I realized just the thought of work gives me so much anxiety. I try to watch tv in depth or play a video game to keep my mind in check. Im not even sure if this is what your talking about. Hey man as long as you try what matters so you mess up what they gonna do fire you probably not if so **** em theres a million other jobs out there. Anyway I hope it went well and I hope it goes well DJ MAN


----------



## Think2Much (May 2, 2010)

I've gotten so afraid of failure that it kicks my anxiety into high gear. Sometimes accepting that you don't have to be perfect even accepting the possibility of failure can take the pressure off. Realize that you are okay even if you make a mistake.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm always sacred of screwing up. I hearts starts to beat when ever my boss or supervisors talks to me.


----------



## strzz (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah... well some shieet happened to me this night while working... still i think i did okay.
I hope this anxiety passes


----------

